# Need help finding a vet



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

I looked in the stickies but didn't see it, I'm sure it's here somewhere. I want to find a vet for Luna after my scare yesterday. I can't find any Avian vets anywhere. I thought you experienced guys might have better luck. We are in Daytona Beach, FL
Any suggestions?


FYI, Luna is the same as yesterday. She seems fine and alert so I'm sure it's just the first molt. My only concern is that she is not active at all. She eats and goes back to her perch and that's it. She will occasionally chirp softly. It sure seems very hard on her. I'm just keeping the cage covered all but one side and keeping her warm.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When I search for an Avian Vet, I start off doing a Google-Search such as:

Avian Vets near (City, State)

If that yields no results, then I expand my search to cities within a reasonable (2 hour) driving distance.

In your case, I've found an Avian Vet that is 1.5 hours from Daytona Beach.

Exotic Bird Hospital

Dr. Rhoda Stevenson (Diplomat, American Board of Veterinary Practitioners, Certified in Avian Practice)
Dr. Heather McClure, DVM - Exotic Bird Hospital

10550-12 Old St. Augustine Road, Jacksonville, FL 32257 - Tel. (904) 268-0204

When there are no Avian Vets within a reasonable driving distance, I check the websites of various exotic veterinarians in the vicinity looking for veterinarians with experience with small birds.*


----------



## Angielovesbirds (Dec 16, 2010)

Can you touch her? Well she let you help with taking the sheaths off? Can you lightly mist her to help loosen the sheaths up? Do you even see any? 
Good luck


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Angielovesbirds said:


> Can you touch her? Well she let you help with taking the sheaths off? Can you lightly mist her to help loosen the sheaths up? Do you even see any?
> Good luck


Nope. She wants nothing to do with me right now, lol. I tried feeding her millet, her favorite thing, and that was a no. She is preening and itching a LOT today, so I'm sure she is having a rough molt. Her face has changed a lot. Ill post in the pics section

Ill still need to find a vet in case of a real issue. Ill look into it this week.


----------

